# 3 consecutive hits 46ft in 1 inch wasp spinner



## joeydude (Jul 29, 2017)

I used my spfs for this vid 




Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## trapperdes (Apr 5, 2015)

Good shooting consistency!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Remarkable


----------



## joeydude (Jul 29, 2017)

trapperdes said:


> Good shooting consistency!


Thank you

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## joeydude (Jul 29, 2017)

trapperdes said:


> Good shooting consistency!


Thanks!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## joeydude (Jul 29, 2017)

Tag said:


> Remarkable


Thank you !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

JOEY IS HERE!!!!!!!!! Great shooting Bud!


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Nice shooting mate


----------



## joeydude (Jul 29, 2017)

Flatband said:


> JOEY IS HERE!!!!!!!!! Great shooting Bud!


Hey pal!! I sure am! thank you very much!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## joeydude (Jul 29, 2017)

James West said:


> Nice shooting mate


Thanks pal!! Appreciate that!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice shooting man!


----------



## joeydude (Jul 29, 2017)

NaturalFork said:


> Nice shooting man!


Hey thanks pal!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

joeydude said:


> I used my spfs for this vid
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Sick dude. I wish I could spend a weekend shooting with you. You'd probably have me shooting twice as good.


----------



## joeydude (Jul 29, 2017)

inconvenience said:


> joeydude said:
> 
> 
> > I used my spfs for this vid
> ...


Lol oh heck ya .. we would have some fun buddy .. never know what the future holds! .. and thank you !! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Well done!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## joeydude (Jul 29, 2017)

Charles said:


> Well done!
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Thank you!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

